# Another personal best...



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...or actually first. Caught this diamondback terrapin turtle...it is over 2' long...in the back lakes of west bay! The redfish are getting that beautiful coloring to them. Nice day and sunset on the water today...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Beautiful day and sunset to boot!


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

Looks like a Green Sea turtle to me. Interesting that it would be back in the bays.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

sammytx said:


> Looks like a Green Sea turtle to me. Interesting that it would be back in the bays.


Yes, I think so too. A friend chimed in when I posted it on Fb and called it a diamondback terrapin. Once I got home and did a little research, I knew it wasn't given it's size...and the fact it had back flippers and not feet. It's beyond me too why it was way back in there, but nothing surprises me anymore after catching a large seahorse (twice) and a stone crab in a crab trap off the bank in a channel at a friends house in Sea Isle a week before hurricane Rita.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

I assume you immediately released the turtle.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> I assume you immediately released the turtle.


Personally I donâ€™t think this deserves a response.


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> I assume you immediately released the turtle.


They make excellent soup.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> I assume you immediately released the turtle.


Nope. She gone and done made turds!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> Yes, I think so too. A friend chimed in when I posted it on Fb and called it a diamondback terrapin. Once I got home and did a little research, I knew it wasn't given it's size...and the fact it had back flippers and not feet. It's beyond me too why it was way back in there, but nothing surprises me anymore after catching a large seahorse (twice) and a stone crab in a crab trap off the bank in a channel at a friends house in Sea Isle a week before hurricane Rita.


What is surprising about the stonecrab and the seahorses? They're both very common.

I've seen over a dozen green sea turtles in one day along the ICW in West Bay, near Harborwalk. They work the backside of those spoil islands...just like the reds/trout.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

WillieT said:


> Personally I donâ€™t think this deserves a response.


There's ALWAYS that one guy.

Like nah man, I figured I'd throw the turtle in the bottom of the boat and leave him there... Come on:headknock

That is a beautiful turtle though! That red does have a nice color


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

dk2429 said:


> There's ALWAYS that one guy.
> 
> Like nah man, I figured I'd throw the turtle in the bottom of the boat and leave him there... Come on:headknock
> 
> That is a beautiful turtle though! That red does have a nice color


I think the reason WillieT made the statement he made was not to suggest something untoward; but rather to suggest that no further discussion by the person would be unwise as it is completely illegal to touch or harass any sea turtles in the state of Texas, other than to capture them and deliver them to various places for rehabilitation during a cold snap. Or amybe i'm wrong about WillieT's motivation, but.....


----------

